# Travel Destinations > South East Asia >  What to do? (Itenary issues)

## South East Asia

Me and my girlfriend are currently in Vang Vieng (wow what a beautiful, unfriendly place..quite unique ) having just travelled from Vientiane (where we acquired vietnam visas starting on 10/8/10)...startimng to think our itenary was badly thought out and now considering changing it drastically which would mean wasting our vietnam & laos visas, potentially meaning more flights and generally making the last days of travelling (and waiting around in expensive vientiene) a complete waste of time and money...i need some advice basically.

Original plan was to head north to Luang Prabang, spend a few days there before hopping around towns in the north and doing plenty of trekking.(3 weeks) then crossing border into vietnam, visiting hanoi briefly, maybe halong bay or ninh binh, then heading south to Hue,hoi an, maybe mui ne then finally SAigon before heading into Cambodia (3 weeks) 2 weeks in cambodia PP,Siem Reap & Battamba (must admit i dont know much about where to go in cambodia...or most places to be fair)
Finally spending few weeks on Thai Islands to do some diving on ko tao before heading to Sumatra (orangutan spotting) Bali (beaches,Ubud & gilly islands) spending 1 month in indonesia all in all


roughly:
Laos: July 15th-August 10th
vietnam: August 15th-September 5th
Cambodia: September 5th - september 20th
Thailand september 20th-October 10th (depending on flight from cambodia or overland visa,maybe malaysia if only 2 week visa)
Indonesia October 10th-november 10th 
November 15th home from Bangkok

However, we're now thinking that the rain in Laos (which at the moment has been constant for last 2 days) might make our trekking plans quite difficult(ive been suffering from bad athelets foot last week which ive had trouble getting rid of), and also next month is the worst for rain in vietnam is it not?
Plus the rain really starts at the thailand beaches in September when we want to do diving and also in indonesia in october (though not such an issue i hear)

We're considering whether to head South instead to Cambodia, stay there for a few weeks, then do thailand islands, then month in Indonesia before coming back in October/November to do trekking in laos and go to vietnam.

Would you say this makes more sense to do? It seems a less simple route than the one originally planned, but i'm not sure how well the weather is going to compliment the activities we have in mind....it would be more expensive to do it this way but do you think it would be worth doing?
I'd really appreciate anyones advice as we need to make a decision tonight or tomorrow morning ideally...ahh joys of travelling!

thanks

----------


## davidsmith36

It seems a less simple route than the one originally planned, but i'm not sure how well the weather is going to compliment the activities we have in mind.

----------

